# Joke's Cherry = Popped



## Joke (May 17, 2007)

Hi!
This is my first tut!
Nothing spectacular, but I was really fun to make!

Step 1: That's what a oily face like mine looks like without MU. Ouch.







Step 2: Let's make it even shinier by putting on moisturizer (I use Evian). I think it's good for my skin and it makes it easier to put on foundation (slides better).






Step 3: Foundation time. Already a huge difference. I use Shu Uemura UV Liquid in the lightest shade. I just smear it out on my face with my fingers.






Step 4: I put some concealer (Clinique, in light) on my fingers and tap it on my face to cover red spots (like around the nose).






Step 5: I used powder (Guerlain Divinora in Beige Natural) to make my face less shiny and give it some warmth. I use the Trish McEvoy blending face brush.






Step 6: See that's better already! With the same brush on my cheek bones I use some Clinique Aglow.






Step 7: Still with the same brush I blend some YSL blush number 10 (Red Hot Pepper) on the apples of my cheek.






Step 8: I use MAC Blurberry shadestick as e/s base. I use the stick directly to my eye lid and I smear it out with my fingers.






Step 9: With an e/s packing brush (like MAC 239) I pack on some MAC Electra e/s. I like the silver on the Blurberry.






Step 10: I use an angled e/l brush (like Trish McEvoy 50) with Electra under the eye. A kohl e/l (like YSL black) in the inner rim and close to the eye lashes. I finish the eyes with some Lancome Hypnose (HG mascara).






Step 11: Finally a vibrand signature l/g like Chanel Electra (smeard out a bit with my fingers) on my lips.






Step 12: Et me voila! Thank god for make up!!!






Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2007)

I think this is an awesome tutorial.
It's really good, in that it is something anyone of any level can do.


----------



## Hilly (May 17, 2007)

Tanks for the TUT!!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 17, 2007)

beautiful! very simple!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (May 17, 2007)

wow, gorgeous eyes!


----------



## breathless (May 18, 2007)

awesome! very cute! thanks!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (May 18, 2007)

super good!!....you make cute faces when you are putting the shadows! ;0


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 18, 2007)

I Love This Tut And You Are Beautiful With And Without Make~up!


----------



## MACisME (May 18, 2007)

ur eyes are bright!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 18, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Austrian_Babe (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the great tut! I almost wanna go buy that Chanel l/g now cause it looks so awesome on you


----------



## Dana72 (May 19, 2007)

gorgeous! thanks for the tut


----------



## ginger9 (May 22, 2007)

I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for taking the time and thanks for taking the 1st plunge into tuts


----------



## Jayne (May 23, 2007)

really pretty look ! 
thanks!


----------



## melliquor (May 28, 2007)

Great tut.  Thanks.


----------



## Bybs (May 28, 2007)

O I love that gloss.


----------



## JCBean (Jun 1, 2007)

I love this look-it's so fresh and pretty. And I love that gloss too!

Thank you for taking the plunge Joke, it's a great Tut


----------

